# The History of Evofire's 2013 Cruze



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, Its been a couple months since I got the car, and I haven't really done much to it. Just basic free mods. This thread will kinda be a timeline of the car. 

Got the car the 2nd of October. 










On the 8th it became official, papers were complete. I had been on here for a few days by then, and learned about the res delete and spark plug regapping so I did both of those. 

On the 14th, I ordered a dash mat, and installed it on the 17th when it came in.










I also took it to the dealer to look at the rear bumper as it have some nasty paint defect. They asked me to come back on the 21st and it would be taken care of. Took the car back on the 21st and didn't get it back until the 31st, for what I was told would be a 3 day job. Lots of hassle and heartache with the service department at dealership I bought the car from. In the end it was fixed and thats all I wanted.

Drove the car for a month and has no issues, love it. Took it to the mountains, and on a few cruises. lol 

Driving home from work on the 15th of November, car just SHUTS DOWN while Im driving down the road. Complete loss of power. I dial up onstar, and they advise me to let it sit 10 minutes and try to start it. I did. It worked. Drove it right to the dealer. it had 3 codes. Turned out the ECM pooped the bed. Dropped the car off 4 PM Friday, had it back 9 am Saturday complete ready to roll. Have not had any issues sense.

On November 30th, I hardwired in my spare HTC DNA to use with my torque app (bluetooth) and as NAV. It was pretty simple. A add-a-circuit, and a hacked up cig lighter power supply and its works great. The phone turns on and off thanks to the wiring, and a program I installed that let me set it all up this way. 










On December 6th, I decided to move my OBDII port. I unclipped it from the spot it is in, secured it up behind the panel so it cannot be seen. 

That is where I am at now. If this turns out like all my other cars, there will be LOT AND LOTS of pics and mods in the future. 

Here is a link to my other cars thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/32-c...-toy-build-racecar-56k-warning-lots-pics.html


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking good so far, nice little history. What mods do you have planned?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

none planned for now...its my DD. the racecar (sunfire) is being worked on currently


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

So over the past few months, the car has performed awesome. Its great for DD status, and has never let me down. 

I rear ended someone a month or so ago, so that has been fixed and taken care of.

However, I had to take it back to the body shop for more paint warranty work. The paint was chipping, and the rear bumper was coming off around the tail lights. No one else had touched this car except the dealer body shop. Here is a few pic of what they noticed up taking off the bumper. The tech who installed the bumper after the last repaint did not do it right. He broke clips and forced the bumper into a spot its not supposed to be. It ended up buckling under the tail light and thus pushing it self out acting like a parachute at the light corner.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Nothing fancy in a couple years. I have a BNR tune now, and just installed my intake today.


----------

